# nitrogen in the spring, fall (better/worse/indifferent)



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Was reading through a few posts mentioning fall fert and not so much in the spring. I was under the impression we want both with the difference being in the spring we stop before the soil temps hit 80 degrees.

Is one better than the other? Or does the fall blitz mostly eliminate the need to fertilize in the spring?


----------



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

Everything I've read/watched/listened to on the matter for cool season lawns, specifically TTTF, the fall nitrogen push is the way to go. It pushes nitrogen down into the soil so the roots can store it up through winter and then begin using it in Spring when soil temps raise. One negative of spring nitrogen is pushing crazy growth which means more mowing, but you are also feeding all of the spring broadleaf weeds that are beginning to germinate. I've been applying 2 apps at 1lb N per 1,000 in the fall for two years and have got awesome results. Then around Memorial day I put down a dose of Milorganite to get a light N dose and good organics.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm going to quote this study from Univ. of Illinois. http://web.extension.illinois.edu/state/newsdetail.cfm?NewsID=5814



> "Unfortunately, nitrogen fertilizer promotes shoot growth at the expense of the root system," says Robson. "Even with cool soil temperatures, the grass plant shifts growth to shoots to use the nitrogen. The root system stays *undeveloped*. We have been conditioned to expect a thick, green, lush lawn in the spring as soon as temperatures warm. Part of the problem can be traced back to the crabgrass killer combination products."


Underdeveloped roots could the reduce the ability to recover/survive from diseases or drought. I do apply some nitrogen in the late spring (~first week of may). I normally go with a fast acting one to avoid feeding into the summer. Mid summer I might do half bag rate of Milo.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

What if you are using PGR? Does it promote root growth instead of shoot w/ the N app?

https://youtu.be/Bts5gBNiHTE

https://youtu.be/-jQOeBFpgUA


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Rile78 said:


> Everything I've read/watched/listened to on the matter for cool season lawns, specifically TTTF, the fall nitrogen push is the way to go. It pushes nitrogen down into the soil so the roots can store it up through winter and then begin using it in Spring when soil temps raise. One negative of spring nitrogen is pushing crazy growth which means more mowing, but you are also feeding all of the spring broadleaf weeds that are beginning to germinate. I've been applying 2 apps at 1lb N per 1,000 in the fall for two years and have got awesome results. Then around Memorial day I put down a dose of Milorganite to get a light N dose and good organics.


How do people in the transition zone do it?

I am not in the transition zone, but we also dont really freeze, our winters are in the 30's to high 40's and if it is below freezing it rarely snows.

My grass definitely stops growing in December/Jan, but it also stays green and never goes dormant.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Discussion thread last year:
Spring fertilization of cool season grass in transition zone

Your state extension office may publish something similar to these:
Maintenance Calendar for Cool-Season Turfgrass Lawns in Virginia

Lawn Fertilization in Virginia


----------

